

Ask HN: Why are there so few intermediate learning resources? - grantism

When I first started out as a web developer (about 8 years ago now), there were literally millions of sites and books to teach me 'beginners X' or 'Y for dummies'.<p>Then I got beyond the beginner stage and struggled to find any useful resources that didn't assume I was an expert and already.<p>Even for things that are meant to be step by step guides I sometimes find that they assume that I already know how to perform some non trivial step and breeze over it. Obviously I then go searching to find out what I'm meant to do but there's often little to no meaningful explanations to be found.<p>So I ask this: Why are there so few resources targeted at bridging the gap between beginner and advanced level skill sets?<p>OR<p>am I just not very good at using the internet?
======
lumberjack
The intermediate stage of developing is learned through experience and
personal research. The newbie-friendly stuff is just a quick get go of some
very universal concepts that you don't really need to learn on your own. The
hardcore stuff is difficult and complex and very specific or just an
aggregation of the experience of some senior developer.

------
orangethirty
The difference between a beginner and an intermediate is the fact that
intermediates understand that they have to get their hands dirty to improve.
Whereas beginners want everything spelled out for them.

------
Evbn
Because such a book would have to be written for each individual, for each
topic. Hire a tutor, or a consultant, or get a liberal arts education that
teaches you how to learn independently.

~~~
tangue
True. Or if he insist on staying online try spending some time on Coursera
|EdX | Udacity

